# Arms Thread: Post pics of your arms pls.



## wolfpersona (Jul 11, 2009)

I find chubby, fluffy arms with stretch marks attractive on a woman. Any one got good pictures of their arms. My arms aren't fat but they do have little red stretch marks on them for some reason, and heres a picture.


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay for morning messy hair!!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Yay for morning messy hair!!



Very Cute :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice pictures everyone. There are even more "guns" posted in this thread 
Big Arm Pics .


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## ecortez766 (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Yay for morning messy hair!!



But you have very beautiful arms smile and body.:smitten:


----------



## Paul (Jul 12, 2009)

Your a cutie Nora. Thanks for posting. 


NoraBadora said:


> Yay for morning messy hair!!


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 13, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Yay for morning messy hair!!


Yeah that's an arm  thanks for sharing


----------



## BIGTXG (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my big tattoed arms.  

View attachment nd620129.jpg


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Apr 10, 2010)

here are mine  

View attachment 4568_190343070014_797550014_7122472_6384839_n[1].jpg


----------



## Paul (Apr 10, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> here are mine



Awe-some Shazzy. Lovely arms.:bow:


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 11, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> here are mine


definite record-breaking arms.  thanks for sharing


----------



## knobby59 (Apr 14, 2010)

NoraBadora said:


> Yay for morning messy hair!!



And double yay for lovely arms!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic arms Nora and Shazzy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2010)

Armed and Dangle-ous. 

View attachment am_set124_011.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 17, 2010)

So arms are a turn on. Heh. Interesting. A guy I have dated and am now friends with always ALWAYS grabs my upper arms, pinching, grabbing, stroking, always, and I always assumed it was just a playful thing since he always smiles when he does it. I never thought of chubby arms as a sexual thing. Guess ya learn something new every day 

Anyhoo - I guess I don't take pics of my arms, but I took this one a few years ago to get a pic of two of the tattoos on my back, and it has my arm in it. This is the best I have in the way of an arm picture..


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice arms Annmarie and Ditzy!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Nutty. Now flex and show us yours.:happy:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Here ya go. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-18 at 01.21 #2.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

I like your obedience. haha. Nice picture =)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I like your obedience. haha. Nice picture =)



thanks!


----------



## FA luver (Apr 18, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> here are mine



Wow. Definitely the queen of fat arms


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> here are mine



You and those arms are just beautiful.


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> here are mine



Shazzy your arms are sooo sexy beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Stuffingkit (May 18, 2012)

I love my chubby fatty arms! I like that I am getting some arms rolls too! 

View attachment Photo on 2012-05-17 at 18.16 #2.jpg


View attachment PicsArt_1337305113036.jpg


----------



## degek2001 (May 23, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> I love my chubby fatty arms! I like that I am getting some arms rolls too!


Wow, your arms are wellrounded. Just like the rest of your lovely round body! :eat2::eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Expando (May 29, 2012)

Quote: 

Originally Posted by Stuffingkit

I love my chubby fatty arms! I like that I am getting some arms rolls too!


You are soooooo cute... and I love your arms by the way


----------

